# Stublick Farm, Northumberland. Dec 08. Pic heavy - sorry!



## Sabtr (Dec 16, 2008)

Hopefully I've got this one in the right place. Mods please move if it isn't. 

Visited solo. Stublic farm is right next to Stublick Colliery. Again it is one of those places that I have seen a thousand times. I know very little about this site except that it is abandoned, Grade 2 listed and not so long ago was being offered as a development opportunity. 

As I walked round the site I became aware of two very different time lines in its life. Old, in fact very old atifacts lay strewn all over and then there was an "80's" feel to the rest. Overall, it was the older stuff that made most impact.

I'm waffling again so here's the piccys.

The farm as you aproach. Very intimidating!




Frontage of the property. There were at least 3 houses here all joined up.




Pikeys have had a field day in here. Floorboards are ripped up for copper piping, radiators are ripped off walls and fireplaces have been taken. There are a few gems however.




What's left of a toilet.




My what a lovely kitchen! I think lead was taken off the roof here.




A huge fire thing still standing. I guess it was just too much hassle for the thieves.




Another raided bedroom. It broke my heart to see history being eroded like this. 




A radiator which escaped the raids. Nice walls! It was an old nursery.




Leaving a house and going into the gardens.




A gorgeous building (with rotten floors!) simply begging to be developed. I don't want it due to its proximity to roads and pikeys.




Inside an old barn. I think horses were kept here.




Courtyard.




I found several of these dotted over the whole site. They are bore holes sunk into old coal workings below. They are used to monitor gas levels. It makes me wonder if the whole site was abandoned due to these gasses.




Pics of wheels left lying round. I personally think they should be in a museum.







My fave from that day. Through the window you can see Stublick Colliery bearing down on you. 




Thanks for taking the time to read this lot! There is far more to see here and if you are passing - stop!


----------



## Mole Man (Dec 16, 2008)

Some excellent picture there Sausage, most interesting.


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 16, 2008)

Theres more to it than what we thought then eh? That ancient fireplace/oven is very nice!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 16, 2008)

I WANT THIS PLACE. Need to win the lottery and do it up. I wonder how much land would be available. I'm thinking horse sanctuary.

Oh well, I can always dream.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Mole Man.  I'm trying very hard with my piccies - mind these were auto cos of the wind blowing like a hooligan!

Aye BigLoada. Whenever we have passed it I have felt drawn to it! The shapes of the buildings and it seemed to be screaming " come here" . I took literally hundreds of pics in there and most came out very good. I could have spent a week in there.

Seahorse - it is on a main route to Weardale from Newcastle/ Carlisle. Although I was only 200 yards from the road I must admit to it being peaceful. The gardens were typically agricultural and very big. Not big enough for hosses but there is plenty of land adjacent for them. I'm gona phone round tomorrow to see how much you need to win to buy it.


----------



## lil-lilly (Dec 16, 2008)

nice pics would love do to that one.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 16, 2008)

lil-lilly said:


> nice pics would love do to that one.



Cheers lil-lilly. 

It really is the easiest place I've done so far. One of those places that is so obvious it is invisible!

Seriously though - if you are passing (such as visiting Grove Rake) you really should make the effort.


----------



## lil-lilly (Dec 16, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Cheers lil-lilly.
> 
> It really is the easiest place I've done so far. One of those places that is so obvious it is invisible!
> 
> Seriously though - if you are passing (such as visiting Grove Rake) you really should make the effort.



i might if my boyfriend peanuts wants to do that


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm amazed that the old lead range has been left...it's gorgeous and looks to be in good nick too. Love the outside steps too. Lovely find, Sausage.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you Foxylady. 

The vandalism and theft seems quite recent ( this year ) going off other pics of the place. That huge range was magnificent though - if it was fired up it would radiate amazing heat. Every room had an open fire at some point ( before the thefts ). The potential for those buildings is huge. Not a one for me to buy though - I'll keep looking....


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 17, 2008)

A bit of sniffing round and it seems that this place is being offered for sale with planning consent to turn it into six properties. It comes with 7 acres or there abouts. The building permissions are very flexible too so with a little work it can be made into one property.

The price?? £600,000. Seahorse: get saving!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 17, 2008)

Plus another half a mil to do it up and get the necessary planning in place.

There... that's a quid in my piggy bank. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Random (Dec 18, 2008)

Classy joint, thanks for sharing. I'm not sure I'd want to live on top of all those mine workings with the gas vents though-the place could turn into another Centralia.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 18, 2008)

Random said:


> Classy joint, thanks for sharing. I'm not sure I'd want to live on top of all those mine workings with the gas vents though-the place could turn into another Centralia.



The wind up there would blow it away! The location isn't that high up but the weather was like nothing else - every minute the wind would go to full speed, then after a minute it would go to next to nothing.


----------



## and7barton (Dec 18, 2008)

Could that gas not be collected and used to power the central heating on the property ?


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 18, 2008)

and7barton said:


> Could that gas not be collected and used to power the central heating on the property ?



No because there are several gasses which could be present in a coal mine.
I think you are meaning methane? Yes it is combustible but it all depends on where the mine is. Some coal mines are completely lacking in gasses - anthracite is one type ( I think! ).
There are several other gasses to be found down there. These other gases actually stifle a flame ( and us!).

Mind you if there are any folk out there who know better than me then please join in!

For this site I would be more interested in the woodland nearby - wood is a great fuel. 

On a separate note I now have in my possession a copy of the proposal for the sale. 
The plans do not include the nearby disused Stublick Colliery.
One of the proposed properties in this development may be uninhabitable due to a mine shaft being found under it.  In my pics it is the one which is in the background of the wheel shot.


----------



## Leo'sgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for those interesting photos Sausage - don't they really bring the word 'vandalism' into proper focus? The pink nursery wall and radiator (?) says that at least there was once the sound of laughter there .


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 5, 2009)

Leo'sgirl said:


> Thanks for those interesting photos Sausage - don't they really bring the word 'vandalism' into proper focus? The pink nursery wall and radiator (?) says that at least there was once the sound of laughter there .



Vandalism is the correct word. It broke my heart to see the place like this - when it was first advertised for sale it was obviously in good condition. A few months and a few morons later this is the result. The asking price of £600k with planning permission is way out now. Apart from the fall in house prices the vandalism has done that.

This week I will be recording a derelict Northumbrian farmstead. It isn't for sale and is simply falling to bits. You will see the difference.


----------



## Curly (Jun 13, 2009)

*Stublic Farm*

Hello Sausage
I used to live there. We were the last people to live there. Shocking pics it was once full of life.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Curly. Yes I know - I couldn't believe the damage. Fires ripped out, floors missing. Even kitchens stolen!

As I understand the farm and its buildings were left "secure". With the site being next to a main road and all alone the damage was bound to happen. Tis a real shame.

I made enquiries with the handlers of the sale and although the site has real potential for development, it is just too near that main road to make it a proper retreat. We are still looking for that special place to renovate and settle into but as yet have not found it.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 14, 2009)

Is this the place we past when we went to Nenthead? Some cracking pictures the mate!


----------



## skittles (Jun 15, 2009)

Great pics, love the place internally but externally, it does not appeal! 



Curly said:


> Hello Sausage
> I used to live there. We were the last people to live there. Shocking pics it was once full of life.



So how come it got abandoned 

Could not have been to long ago.


----------



## Curly (Jun 15, 2009)

It's a long story. would not like to post it publicly. Don't know how to send a private message on this. If you know how then send one to me and I could send one back.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 15, 2009)

Curly said:


> It's a long story. would not like to post it publicly. Don't know how to send a private message on this. If you know how then send one to me and I could send one back.




Hi Curly. Private message rights are only given to a member after a certain amount of time and are dependant on how much they have contributed to the forum. 

I wouldn't "air my laundry" in public either. 

Marley - yes we did pass it.


----------



## skittles (Jun 15, 2009)

Curly said:


> It's a long story. would not like to post it publicly. Don't know how to send a private message on this. If you know how then send one to me and I could send one back.



While I am curious, at the same time I do not want to intrude


----------

